# affichage windows 10 sombre



## lomedelouest (8 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 10 via Bootcamp (Version 6.0.1) sur un Macbook Pro 15" classic mid 2012. Cela fonctionne bien sauf que la luminosité est un peu faible. L'idéal étant alors de l'utiliser dans un environnement sombre. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est ainsi alors que l'écran de démarrage de Win10 présente une luminosité normale. 
Je ne peux rien faire dans les réglages. Ou j'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose...Surtout que lorsqu'il est connecté à mon écran externe (en DVI), la luminosité est normale aussi.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2017)

Je pense que tu devrais regarder dans les réglages d'économie d'énergie de Windows. Il me semble bien que c'est dans Panneau de configuration/Options d'alimentation.


----------



## lomedelouest (8 Août 2017)

Ok merci je regarderai.


----------



## lomedelouest (9 Août 2017)

Bon, je viens de redémarrer sur Windows et par miracle la luminosité est tout à fait normale.

Mystère....


----------

